# Booting from disc - BOOTMGR Missing



## wizzy886 (Feb 19, 2013)

So I burn the image to a disc, a normal 4gb disc I happened to have. I set up my computer to boot from the disc, and when it gets onto the disc screen part, where it would normally say something like press enter to boot from disc - It will just come up saying BOOTMGR missing, CTRL + ALT + DEL to restart. What have I done wrong?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 19, 2013)

What image did you use?  How did you burn it to disk?  What computer do you have?


----------



## wizzy886 (Feb 19, 2013)

I used the default windows burning disc software, I burnt it with default settings on x16 speed. And finally I am using a copy of windows to do this of course.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 19, 2013)

Browse the DVD in Windows.  Do you see one .iso file, or multiple directories and files?


----------



## wizzy886 (Feb 19, 2013)

All I can see is the .iso. Which I was under the impression was how I was supposed to burn, am I thinking that you need to do it with the directories instead??


----------



## Beastie (Feb 19, 2013)

You have to burn the ISO directly to the disc. Otherwise you're just writing a single file (the ISO) to a blank disc that will not even have the appropriate boot chain to be able to boot the installation or anything.

My guess is that it somehow destroyed your disk's MBR (or more). If you want to keep Windows and you have the Windows install disc you can boot it, choose "Repair" and repair the startup files.
If, after that, Windows boots properly, then boot the properly-burnt FreeBSD install disc and try again.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 19, 2013)

wizzy886 said:
			
		

> All I can see is the .iso. Which I was under the impression was how I was supposed to burn, am I thinking that you need to do it with the directories instead??



Discard that disk and go back to the original ISO file that was downloaded.  Right click on it.  If there is a "burn image to disk" menu entry, choose that.  Otherwise, it depends on what is available on that Windows machine.


----------



## wizzy886 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have burnt the .ISO file directly to the disc, I can still boot windows after, its like its saying its missing from the actual disc. Not sure that's why i asked.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 19, 2013)

Beastie said:
			
		

> My guess is that it somehow destroyed your disk's MBR (or more).



Probably not, it just made a DVD that was not fully bootable.  The hard drive is not affected.


----------



## wizzy886 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ah okey wblovk, thanks ill try that now.


----------



## wizzy886 (Feb 19, 2013)

Well im going for a bit, but the whole brun looks completely different on the disc, so i was doing it wrong before. I dont even know how that was possible, but solves another problem i had with another piece of software. Thank you all for the help and quick replies.


----------



## wizzy886 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry for spellings, in a hurry.


----------

